# so that answers that, Im no good at killing...



## Gypsybones (Sep 9, 2009)

and I don't like doing it.

so just not ten min's ago a was dieing in my basement, ether it fell from a tree or drank some of the chemicals my roommates had out for screen printing. 
now this thing was on its way out but it looked like it was gonna take a wile so I figured I would be as humane as I could.

my rifle is at my bros house and my twisted roomie (who wouldnt do anything) wants an in tact skull. so he rigged up a sort of noose system for me to snap its neck.
didnt work and he started the death rattle and I had to get the ax. the dull hunk of shit didnt ever break its neck till the third chop.:deadhorse:

fuck I can't even help put something out of its misery without causing more pain... I feel like an asshole. 


now wonder my relationships never last.


----------



## Ravie (Sep 9, 2009)

you killed a what?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 9, 2009)

Im guessing a squirrel or bird...


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 10, 2009)

Ugly situation,but when we needed to let a animal out due to injury or for processing into meat(yeah,I EAT MEAT) on the farm,a .22 or an icepick worked best.Don't beat yourself,you at least tried to end somthings suffering.Two dogs that I got a call on the other day didn't even have the mercy you offered,someone hit both and left them kicking in the ditch.


----------



## Gypsybones (Sep 10, 2009)

Ravie said:


> you killed a what?


 <-- a black guy duh 




no a raccoon. (the furry type.)

and like I said no ammo no ice pick and as hard as I pulled I figured I'd rip its head off. 
I'm not upset I just wish I could have just reached down and snapped his neck, or at least took the big ass war hammer type thing :fuckoff:my rommie has and just end it quick. 

well I was the one to man up and as always everyone looked to me for the lead. the funny part is the roommie is a horror fanatic and was too afraid to ever REALLY kill anything.

oh well :chug: I made everything all right in the end


----------

